# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  ATC phiên bản vùng sâu vùng xa

## Tuanlm

ATC luôn là đề tài hấp dẫn. Nhưng nó giống như cô gái đẹp, vừa chảnh chọe, vừa khó chiều. Mà ở xưởng tui chỉ xài đơn giản nên tui quyết định chơi ATC phiên bản ASC ( Auto Spindle Changer). Úp cho mấy anh em coi cho dzui. Xin đừng ném đá kiểu các loại sư hay các loại Sĩ nhé. Vì tui ko khoe mà chỉ là gợi thêm ý tưởng cho anh em forum. Ai cao siêu quá xin góp ý nhẹ nhàng. Chứ nói nặng quá e là anh em nản chí. 
note: Phải sửa chút ít trong Postscrip của Artcam và viết thêm macro cho mach 3.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Khoa C3, Luyến, mig21, ppgas, secondhand, thuhanoi, Trung Le

----------


## Khoa C3

Không ném đá cái máy nhưng em ném búa cái tay nhé! time 1'03s.

----------


## cnclaivung

lúc lập trình thì lấy tọa độ sao bác
vụ này hay à nha

----------


## Tuanlm

Lập trình và xuất Gcode bình thường, chỉ điều chỉnh chút trong postscrip của ArtCam và viết thêm macro cho mach3 cho phù hợp với offset Của X và Y còn Z thì nhập trong Tool table của Mach 3. Có thể mở rộng thêm nhiều Spindle, nhiều loại spindle cùi bắp cũng chơi ok. Video em dùng router Makita nội địa mua của bác Pgas.

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Vụ này mình dùng hoài mà bác, máy max của em chơi 3 quả spindle để làm ASC.
Em dùng macro trên mach3, nên không phụ thuộc vào post ạ. Cứ căn cứ vào lệnh T & M6 để thực hiện.

Đây là một giải pháp tuy hơi phức tạp, chiếm không gian. Nhưng xét thấy chi phí vần là rẻ nếu chỉ cần dùng 2 - 3 dao.

Một con ISO20 2.2kW watercool ATC cho gỗ, giá gần 50 củ. Trong khi dùng cách này chỉ cần vài quả spindle, một vài chi tiết cơ khí hổ trợ là tậm dùng được.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình phải sửa lại postscrip vì theo cách này, artcam xuất code hơi nguy hiểm lúc khởi động spindle thứ hai và để đảm bảo khi hạ spindle ko bị táng vào đồ gá.  :Big Grin: . 
Note : là dân ngoại đạo nên nghĩ làm đc chừng đó là ghê gúm lắm.  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Làm được là ghê roài bác ạ.
Thấy máy china cũng có dùng, thường thấy là dùng 2sp, dùng xy lanh khí để hoán chuyển.

----------


## ppgas

> Lập trình và xuất Gcode bình thường, chỉ điều chỉnh chút trong postscrip của ArtCam và viết thêm macro cho mach3 cho phù hợp với offset Của X và Y còn Z thì nhập trong Tool table của Mach 3. Có thể mở rộng thêm nhiều Spindle, nhiều loại spindle cùi bắp cũng chơi ok. Video em dùng router Makita nội địa mua của bác Pgas.


Đúng là đồi gió hú  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

Đã tháo cánh quạt, chuyển chế độ khí nén, em nó cũng bớt rên la. Nhưng mà ở xưởng, đám router tay còn rên kinh khủng hơn.

----------


## Tuancoi

Đà Nẵng mưa gió, Xin phép được đào mồ cái dụ ni lên tí... mình đang gặp phải vấn đề.... cần cái ASC để giải quyết, không biết bác chủ thớt có giúp chỉ cho cái chiêu này đc ko...   Alo,Zalo ngoài vùng phủ sóng

----------

